# No real progress on stomach fat loss



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

I have been keeping a close eye on my diet, exercises etc and over the last month i have seen no change in my belly fat.

I have lost 3-4kg in last month. I am starting to look a better shape on my chest and arms slowly but surely.

but my stomach still has a little belly fat cant shift it.

I do 3 weight workouts per week. cardio once a week. im going to be starting sprinting hiit to do a bit more.

i eat 2000-2200 calories a day 40%c 30%p 30%fat but often eat under by a bit especially on exercise days more like 1800.

i started in august from being a skinny fat man. i have lost 3stone nearly and lost 8%bodyfat.

Does it take a long lone time to shift the gut and show the abs. I know its not a overnight thing but this last month my two pictures show no real difference at all.......

starting in august

october mid

this morning

am i expecting too mch too soon?

have i changed at all in last month and does the 3-4kg loss show

shoud i be cutting still or bulking?

any help please would be appreciated


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I think you've done awesome with regards to fatloss.

Maybe switch training up, build some muscle. Muscle has an effect on metabolic rate anyway so it'll actually help with fatloss in the end.

Plus... don't you need a break mentally, from dieting?

Progress will always slow, the closer you get to your goal. So bare that in mind.


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I think you've done awesome with regards to fatloss.
> 
> Maybe switch training up, build some muscle. Muscle has an effect on metabolic rate anyway so it'll actually help with fatloss in the end.
> 
> ...


i started a ten week workout plan ten tigers revised a tad. hitting all compound etc. diet i do have cheat days. i had a curry and fry up on friday. im not millitant but on average im good.

my ten weeks runs to a end on the 20th december in time for xmas. week off and then back on after so all good. not going mad at xmas but i am getting a break..

yh im going to try and do some hiit sprinting to hit a bit more. then il be doing a different workout routine and see how i get on


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

If you try and put a bit of muscle mass on then you should find weight loss easier. I know I find it easier to loose weight now.

Other than that, you have done fairly well, keep up the good work fella


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I would throw in Hiit 3 - 4 x per week. Belly fat is always the most stubborn on men. Remember, you didn't get fat over night, it took years to get like that. It will take a little time to shift it all.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

richengineer said:


> i started a ten week workout plan ten tigers revised a tad. hitting all compound etc. diet i do have cheat days. i had a curry and fry up on friday. im not millitant but on average im good.
> 
> my ten weeks runs to a end on the 20th december in time for xmas. week off and then back on after so all good. not going mad at xmas but i am getting a break..
> 
> yh im going to try and do some hiit sprinting to hit a bit more. then il be doing a different workout routine and see how i get on


I'd keep a few cardio sessions in but concentrate on weights tbh.

Be militant... You might see more progress then


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

as queenie has said you have done great. but it tends to be the last area to finally disappear!

HIIT is great something like this 3-4x a week.

http://www.fitocracy.com/knowledge/dr-layne-nortons-best-damn-cardio-humanly-possible-in-15-minutes/

Weight training if you are doing 3 days

Do a push pull legs routine. plenty about on here to choose from!

its about consistency and working hard in the gym and kitchen. The bigger i get the more food i have to eat but the leaner i get its hard to get your head round at first.

keep diet cleanish (still enjoy yourself) plenty of protein. Work out wether you are better with fats or carbs and higher/lower them as necessary. ignore scales and keep an update pic of you week by week.

good luck


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

PaulB said:


> I would throw in Hiit 3 - 4 x per week. Belly fat is always the most stubborn on men. Remember, you didn't get fat over night, it took years to get like that. It will take a little time to shift it all.


your 100% correct with that, was a gradual 3 year process from being super active to not doing anything eating just crap all day.


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> as queenie has said you have done great. but it tends to be the last area to finally disappear!
> 
> HIIT is great something like this 3-4x a week.
> 
> ...


will have a look at a leg routine. i do squats, deadlift lunges etc. i sometimes do bodyweight hiit sesh on a sunday which is pretty savage but will try abit more.

and i usually take a picture once a month to see most progress. weight i look at alot as i was trying to loose weight so once or twice a week.

my diet is the thing i struggle with. i never manage to eat 170g of protein usually 100-130g maybe i should just have more shakes to top up but its something i will have to invest more time and money in to


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I have also lost 3 stone and my waist is def where I store the fat the most...


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd say the fat loss is coming along nicely. As mentioned, it's a gradual thing. Too many people expect quick success and often quit. Think of it more as a lifestyle choice.

Diet seems about right too. I wouldn't drop calories on workout days though...? Have a look at your diet. Personally I wouldn't take in 40% carbs but it's working for you so far. Just make sure it's from the right sources rather than over-worry about calorie intake. Plenty of good proteins and fats, especially if you start adding a little muscle, which will help your overall shape too. I must admit I've only started getting rid of that last belly fat recently through dropping overall calorie intake to around 2200 a day and loosing procesed carbs/bread/pasta etc.. Everyone's different of course but I can easily maintain my size on this and it doesn't feel like a 'diet'.

Belly/love handles' certainly the last place men lose fat so keep at it. You've actually done incredibly well so far but it slows down so don't be disheartened if you haven't got a 6 pack in the next couple months. As advised above, start bringing the weights in more.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

You need some cardio in there for the last bit. My advice is put on some size though


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

richengineer said:


> will have a look at a leg routine. i do squats, deadlift lunges etc. i sometimes do bodyweight hiit sesh on a sunday which is pretty savage but will try abit more.
> 
> and i usually take a picture once a month to see most progress. weight i look at alot as i was trying to loose weight so once or twice a week.
> 
> my diet is the thing i struggle with. i never manage to eat 170g of protein usually 100-130g maybe i should just have more shakes to top up but its something i will have to invest more time and money in to


you really need to build your appetite up to manage larger amounts of food. for example get used to eating 3 meals a day + 2 snacks then replace a snack with a meal. dont rely to much on protein shakes meat/fish is better


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

THANKS for al the replies and positive comments

Im doing enough weight training as i have asked the question before.

So keep with that but add hiit cardio 3-4 times a week (after weights? on gap days of weights? or doesnt matter?)

and maybe eat abit more then to add size. and possibly not get fatter as im keepingup with weights and cardio?

as far as carbs go its usually only in wholemeal bread, brown rice, brown pasta never eat white anything anymore. etc etc


----------



## Ninjamonkey (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you...eating the same and about the same amount of time into training too!

Its frustrating isn't it, but i find it better to compare yourself today to your first pic. Progress slows down but remembering where you started is a great motivator.

My workout schedule is below, not sure if it will help but thought i would share it anyway. I wont put every exercise down here but each major muscle group get 4-5 different exercises and 3-4 sets of 10-12 reps. Minor muscles groups only get 1 or 2 exercises.

Day 1 Legs, biceps.

Day 2 Chest, abs.

Day 3 Shoulders, triceps.

Day 4 Back, HIIT - normally do a mix of interval on treadmill (very high incline), boxing, skipping etc. 1min or 30 secs on/off.

Day 5 HIIT - about 30 mins.

Sometimes i throw in a gentle 30-60 min jog on day 6 if its my cheat day and im feeling guilty


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Take it from someone who has been dieting down for well over 20months now. It takes ages.

Stomach/hip fat is the most stubborn place to get fat moving from, and in all honesty, it won't go lightly. I get massively disheartened sometimes when I look at pictures from previous months and see a big change quickly, but then look at my stomach and it hasn't appeared to have changed. Thing is, it is changing but in such small ways (or at least when I notice things) that it is hard to see them clearly.

Diet is key, and there is no amount of exercise that can help without a good diet being in place and worked with.

In saying that, I'd look at really smashing training sessions, I.E. get in and out of the gym within 75mins including your cardio. I work on a hybrid Dorian Yates Blood and Guts routine and it is working wonders for me in regards to lifts and body composition changes. I also then do either 15mins HIIT or LISS after most sessions but that is dependant on what I've been working and what my plans are for the week.

I.E. tonight will be LISS as I'm doing Legs, tuesday off, wednesday back and HIIT, thursday shoulders and HIIT, friday football etc....

Don't lose heart, work with your diet and try to get it structured so you can plan meals in, and try to hit macro goals consistently. I would say extend your time frames as well, being natty takes longer to get any real results, but they are that much more significant imo.

Al.


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

good information again people. thanks and i will just crack on. im still pretty weak with the lifting still so il just keep working hard.. loving this though and will keep it going its like a drug


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

richengineer said:


> THANKS for al the replies and positive comments
> 
> Im doing enough weight training as i have asked the question before.
> 
> ...


I always did HiiT on training and none training days. On training days I did HiiT after my workout. The goal here though is to lose Fat not weight so I would train heavy and keep compounds in there such as squats, deads, bench, rows, dips, OHP. Just my opinion though.


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

my three workouts consist of compounds. for example workout a would consist of bench press, deadlift, military press, dips and squats

workout b would have db shoulder press, db lunges, stiff leg deadlift, squats and dips and i have 2-3 other revised ones


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

richengineer said:


> my three workouts consist of compounds. for example workout a would consist of bench press, deadlift, military press, dips and squats
> 
> workout b would have db shoulder press, db lunges, stiff leg deadlift, squats and dips and i have 2-3 other revised ones


You'll get there then mate. You will wake up one morning, look in the mirror and say to yourself WTF where did that 6 pack come from


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Same with me i've been cutting for forever and its the last place to come off. My legs are huge muscle wise as are my arms both with pretty lowish bodyfat now but my mid section looks about 20% more bodyfat than everywhere else. its a massive pain and really annoying. No abs and no aesthetic jawline yet >.>


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

braxbro said:


> Same with me i've been cutting for forever and its the last place to come off. My legs are huge muscle wise as are my arms both with pretty lowish bodyfat now but my mid section looks about 20% more bodyfat than everywhere else. its a massive pain and really annoying. No abs and no aesthetic jawline yet >.>


thats the thing my jawline spot on. i got a bit of a jar head anyway but it looks miles better now with the weight loss. i am a naturally skinnyish bloke though hense why i probably lost the weight quick but as everyone has said the stomach is a stubborn bastardoo


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Well done on the progress so far. I would be tempted to stop trying to lose that last bit of fat around the belly and instead concentrate on adding some mass whilst adopting what you've already learned about dieting.

If you you carry on cutting and finally get down to sub 10% body fat and decide to add some mass you'll be back in into the low double figures before you even know it anyway.

I could never lose that last bit of belly fat so I chose to outgrow it instead :thumb:


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

welshman said:


> Well done on the progress so far. I would be tempted to stop trying to lose that last bit of fat around the belly and instead concentrate on adding some mass whilst adopting what you've already learned about dieting.
> 
> If you you carry on cutting and finally get down to sub 10% body fat and decide to add some mass you'll be back in into the low double figures before you even know it anyway.
> 
> I could never lose that last bit of belly fat so I chose to outgrow it instead :thumb:


a few people have recomended that and it seems the way to go. slowly increase the food and and maintain weights with a tad of hiit and i should be golden


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Getting your carbs down as low as possible will definately work (it did for me) and hiit training added to the weight training. Perhaps also give up wheat/gluten altogether for a while as this may also help you lose weight around your middle.


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

bobbydrake said:


> Getting your carbs down as low as possible will definately work (it did for me) and hiit training added to the weight training. Perhaps also give up wheat/gluten altogether for a while as this may also help you lose weight around your middle.


what would you eat for breakfast thats gluten/wheat free?

im a weetabix guy for example


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Rich, do you drink alcohol?


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> Rich, do you drink alcohol?


none what so ever. havent touched any since i started this saga. since my son was born i stopped all together. i only drink water, protein shakes, real blended fruit juice and milk. mainly water though


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

richengineer said:


> what would you eat for breakfast thats gluten/wheat free?
> 
> im a weetabix guy for example


Sorry you really need to not eat cereal at all - its full of sugar (and sugar will store as fat). Wheat actually raises your blood sugar more than table sugar does and your body will then store that as fat.

I generally eat 4 eggs for breakfast (sometimes with half an avocado) although sometimes I will eat fish or turkey and broccoli from brekkie  Once I cut out the toast and cereal for breakfast I lost most of the weight round my middle really quickly - low carb/gluten free is definately the way to go...


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

bobbydrake said:


> Sorry you really need to not eat cereal at all - its full of sugar (and sugar will store as fat). Wheat actually raises your blood sugar more than table sugar does and your body will then store that as fat.
> 
> I generally eat 4 eggs for breakfast (sometimes with half an avocado) although sometimes I will eat fish or turkey and broccoli from brekkie  Once I cut out the toast and cereal for breakfast I lost most of the weight round my middle really quickly - low carb/gluten free is definately the way to go...


scrambled eggs?


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

richengineer said:


> scrambled eggs?


Yeah any type of eggs - if they don't fill you add peppers/chesse whatever to them. Just give up the wheat (bread/cereals/pasta etc) for a while and I guarantee you will see a difference. Try to eat more protein and fats (healthy fats such as coconut/almond etc and real butter never ever margerine).


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

I disagree with those saying you should concentrate on building muscle mass now.

You've done a great job so far and look a lot better for it, but are you happy yet?

I would clean the diet up a bit and do some extra cardio (LISS).

I used to do 6 x 50 minutes a week and I found that being strict for 13 weeks with one bad meal every week I lost 33 pounds.

I couldn't shift my stomach fat and then all of a sudden it changed.

I believe in dropping fat to around 10-12% before bulking, but only up to 15%. You'll feel better for it.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Right STOP any more extraneous exercise.Simply increasing movement whilst in a caloric deficit will only send up another warning flag to your body to conserve fat stores.The only other exercise, should be a 30 minute walk after your evening meal.

Forget training every day, and concentrate on 2/3 full body balls to the wall w/os a week.Using 4/5 compound movements.You DONT need a CHEST AND ABS DAY.

eat 5/6 small meals totalling approx 1800 calories a day.Let this vary up and down slightly.On training days you can go up to 2000.Consume at least 5 litres of chilled water during the day.

Fat stores are genetically predetermined.Most of us, store an excess around our mid section.Fat is lost evenly, and it wont suddenly disappear from your gut.Depending on your genes, its likely you may never get lean enough to have visible abs.

Ive lost 22lbs (and i wasnt fat) in the last 3 months.I have a roadmap of veins on my chest, yet still have a roll of fat around my midsection.You have to be realistic, and keep at it.

The secret is to send your body messages that "everythings ok" As soon as it realises your eating too little it will do EVERYTHING to hold onto the fat.Its what our genes want.Not Muscle.Fat.

The first thing is to realise our genes and ancestory.Eat like we did 100,000 years ago.Sparingly and often.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Try IF (intermittent fasting)

Works really well for me.

From 105 to 97kg in 2 months


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Right STOP any more extraneous exercise.Simply increasing movement whilst in a caloric deficit will only send up another warning flag to your body to conserve fat stores.The only other exercise, should be a 30 minute walk after your evening meal.
> 
> Forget training every day, and concentrate on 2/3 full body balls to the wall w/os a week.Using 4/5 compound movements.You DONT need a CHEST AND ABS DAY.
> 
> ...


i dont have specific days my 3 weight workouts are all compound bench,squat, deadlift etc. i am eating 1800-2200 calories a day ishh. i drink litres of cold water thats not a problem. and i also have had a really visable 6 pack in the past so i know i can get it back. Its a pain this weight training stuff


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

again multiple different ways of doing things put forward by different people. really proves yet again that is hard to ask these questions as things work differently from person to person.

im going to maintain my calories at 1800-2200 on exercise days im never hungry at the moment im regulary eating. to shift the stubborn fat abit of hiit wont hurt i dont think. i did a workout yesterday and im still adding weight every week to my routines so the strength is coming along. i actually managed to do 3 sets of proper dips yesterday when i coudnt even hold myself up in august.

So difficult to find out whts best


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Decide on a plan. Stick to it.


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Decide on a plan. Stick to it.


im sticking with my current 3 day a week 5 exercise routines 4/5 compound. Do a bit of hiit and still play football/hockey on a saturday. eat simular amounts until im a tad lighter goal is 11ish stone im 12 currently. and then il go from there, which il bulk etc#

i am going to cut down a tad on carbs and go from there.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

richengineer said:


> im sticking with my current 3 day a week 5 exercise routines 4/5 compound. Do a bit of hiit and still play football/hockey on a saturday. eat simular amounts until im a tad lighter goal is 11ish stone im 12 currently. and then il go from there, which il bulk etc#
> 
> i am going to cut down a tad on carbs and go from there.





richengineer said:


> again multiple different ways of doing things put forward by different people. really proves yet again that is hard to ask these questions as things work differently from person to person.
> 
> im going to maintain my calories at 1800-2200 on exercise days im never hungry at the moment im regulary eating. to shift the stubborn fat abit of hiit wont hurt i dont think. i did a workout yesterday and im still adding weight every week to my routines so the strength is coming along. i actually managed to do 3 sets of proper dips yesterday when i coudnt even hold myself up in august.
> 
> So difficult to find out whts best


You've got this far with what you are doing. As Queenie says, stick to a plan. There will never be one way of doing things.


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

PaulB said:


> You've got this far with what you are doing. As Queenie says, stick to a plan. There will never be one way of doing things.


got to ask the question i have till new year on this current plan 3 days 3 sets 5 exercises 4/5 compound. when should, if i should change the workouts to target different parts different days work harder etc?

monday chest, arms,

wed legs, back

etc etc

or again is this just what some peopke choose to do..

in my head im probably going to stick with what im doing until i can bench my bodyweight, deadift 2x my weight and 1.5 squat my weight. will the 3 day 3x 5 exercises 4/5 compound get me to that stage with the right head, food etc. just looking ahead


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

richengineer said:


> got to ask the question i have till new year on this current plan 3 days 3 sets 5 exercises 4/5 compound. when should, if i should change the workouts to target different parts different days work harder etc?
> 
> monday chest, arms,
> 
> ...


If you're happy and making progress on your current routine then there's no need to change it. You've got those goals in your head so go for it. It's all about what works for you. Once you've reached those targets set yourself some new ones.


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

Your body perceives weight loss as a threat to its survival (especially now your fat/energy reserves are much lower) and its reaction to that is to become more efficient at using the energy it does have. The ONLY way you will continue to lose weight is if you reduce your food intake further or increase your energy expenditure... its sucks but thats the truth and its not easy and is why you wont see many people posting pics of themselves at single digit bodyfat, you do have to goto extremes to get your bodyfat levels that low. Well done with what you have achieved so far though, you look much better for it.


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've come a long way too. 2 years ago I was 18 stone. Took over a year and a bit to get down to 12 (Skinny fat) - I then decided I'd had enough of being in a calorie deficit and decided to do a bulk, I did a 3 month bulk cycle and ended up around the 15 stone mark.

Now when I am dieting I seem to lose weight much easier with the extra mass and I look much better even if I do have a little bit of belly fat because the rest of my body is bigger.


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

kefka said:


> Your body perceives weight loss as a threat to its survival (especially now your fat/energy reserves are much lower) and its reaction to that is to become more efficient at using the energy it does have. The ONLY way you will continue to lose weight is if you reduce your food intake further or increase your energy expenditure... its sucks but thats the truth and its not easy and is why you wont see many people posting pics of themselves at single digit bodyfat, you do have to goto extremes to get your bodyfat levels that low. Well done with what you have achieved so far though, you look much better for it.


yeh its a pain. im happy with how things are going im starting to eat a little cleaner and introduce more intense hiit so hopefully that will work for me

thanks for the comment tho


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

definitely can see the progress


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

try some white Ciabatta rolls, they are gluten and wheat free and asda do them, give them a check. 0.9g of fat per roll, thats pretty damn good. plus good job it takes patience as your body is designed to cling to fat when it can etc.


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

i have done some sprinting hiit. Done it last two weeks inbetween weight days and woke up this morning tiny bit slimmer on the tummy. i think it was what i needed. i have cleaned my food abit more, i wont be cutting carbs really though as i need them for sport. also i work long long hours so i dont want feel shattered and get run down


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Camy316 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am here to promote products from Herbalife.
> 
> ...


 herbalife is absolute rubbish.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Camy316 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am here to promote products from Herbalife.
> 
> ...


 :spam:


----------

